
Building our own video conferencing solution with daily.co - zbrock
https://lee.af/meet-app/
======
kwindla
Co-founder of Daily.co, here. Just a quick note: if you're building something
related to COVID-19 and you're not charging users anything, unlimited use of
everything you can do with our APIs is free. Ping us at help@daily.co, tell us
what you're doing, and we'll upgrade your account.

